# كيفيت صناعة البرشوت



## yasir altaay (23 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليك . . . أليكم كيفيت صناعة برشوت بالتفصيل الملل . . . ب9 فديوات فقط
http://youtu.be/cK3vbn85KwA
http://youtu.be/S4KOUOY8E70
http://youtu.be/gK9HOgTjuiM
http://youtu.be/yOpDQdW3f0Y
http://youtu.be/iQylQCCKhHc
http://youtu.be/5zODKbeXAxU
http://youtu.be/iZNAq4NNZ-g
http://youtu.be/wlcaWK1iwJs
http://youtu.be/DWA8YCDV4sg:85::85:


----------



## mezohazoma (26 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=1]جزاك الله خيرا[/h]


----------

